# PRESEASON - Kings vs. Lakers @ Fresno Game Thread (10/19)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Kings vs. Lakers @ Fresno Game Thread (10/19)*








*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (1-2) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (1-1)
Save Mart Center (Fresno, CA), October 19, 2004
7:30 PT, CSN-Sacramento *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Kevin Martin/Mike Bibby 






































Chris Mihm/Lamar Odom/Caron Butler/Kobe Bryant/Chucky Atkins 

-Laker forum game thread


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Only 2 days off in between a game in China and Fresno:laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 97
Lakers 93


Peja 26 pts.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow... Poor K-Mart... First he gets Jason Richardson, then he gets T-Mac... Now he gets Kobe :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA Beat: Kings will face the new-look Lakers in Fresno


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lakers-95
Kings-82

Bluth: 16 Point
Parada: 9 rebounds
Miller: 4 Assists


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Lakers-95
> Kings-82
> 
> ...


i wish...!!!
every1 in isreal were very proud at bluth with the 10 points agianst the rockerts in china...
the sports channel here even showed some of the baskets..
it was a nice game by bluth.
hope he will be good vs the lakers!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings will pull through this one even tho they will be jet lagged and all 

kings 91
lakers 84


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who the hell cares who wins this game?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Who the hell cares who wins this game?


Not me!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Not me!


same here.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Just checked in during the commercial of the Yankee Bo Sox game... 

Our 5 guys playing for a contract on the floor...

Vs

The Lakers starting 4 with Tierre Brown playing PG...

Needless to say someone is getting dominated... :laugh:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Caron Butler and Chris Mihm have played pretty good for the Lakers.

Kevin Martin shoots kinda weird...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Just checked in during the commercial of the Yankee Bo Sox game...
> 
> Our 5 guys playing for a contract on the floor...
> ...


:yes: 

UGLY

Barnes looked pretty good...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score: LA Lakers 105, Sacramento 80 

Songaila: 10 Points and 5 Rebounds
Barnes: 4 Points, 8 Rebounds, and 4 Assists
Ferguson: 10 Ponits, 8 Rebounds, and 4 Blocks
Daniels: 6 Points, 3 Rebounds, and 3 Assists

.....

On the post game radio show, Jason Ross said that some cuts would probably be made before the next game (Thursday against Utah)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

SacBee: Kings' younger players receive action in loss


----------

